

Wuala - Secure Online Storage - Backup. Sync. Share. Access Everywhere. - urza
http://www.wuala.com/

======
bakbak
I think yearly pricing structure is awesome but u guys need to work on the
look and feel of your landing page ... also it might be helpful to display a
table comparing your prices with competitors (right on the landing page).

edit: also just to be competitive you should at least give 2GB free.

